

Amazon moves into Mapping - glennon
http://gigaom.com/2012/07/02/exclusive-amazon-buys-3d-mapping-startup-upnext/

======
joshu
I passed on investing in this one. Possibly because I am stupid. Congrats
Danny & co!

------
antonioevans
I was at their NYTM Preso, shocked they are selling for so low. We're in the
local market and every article of maps company acquisitions I read, I always
assumed it would be them.

------
glennon
Following Apple's lead, the UpNext acquisition seems a logical first step
toward dropping Google Maps in Amazon devices.

